
How Much Do We Need the Police? - CameronNemo
https://text.npr.org/s.php?sId=457251670
======
downerending
One data point: The police have been largely disabled/distracted over the last
few days in a number of places. Part of the result seems to have been an
explosion of property damage, theft, savage assaults, and a few murders.

